# New Subs



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

I already have two subs in the trunk of my '94 altima, and i may be getting two more from one of myfriends for qiute the deal. the box i already have holds the two in the back of the trunk with about 6 inchs of clearence on each side, my question is for any suggestions of where i could put the other two subwoofers.... the two that i may be getting is already in a box tht holds them both but there is no way tht i would have any room for the two double boxs..


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

are they 10" or 12"? If there 10" i would do a custum fiberflass encloser in the back seat on the floor in the middle that would be sweet!


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yah it definetly would be but im tight on money right now i was thinking about selling the box it came with and buying two single subs boxes and kinda puting them in the little side slots of the trunk with the subs inverted in the boxs i think that would look alright.


----------



## sinners_dream (Feb 7, 2007)

i'm working on a box for my 10's that i'm going to mount on the top of my trunk so the magnets stick into my trunk. you'll be able to see the subs by my third brake light through the back window


----------



## rasti (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys... what type of subs would I be looking for if I wanted a tighter sounding bass... I mean I know that some of it has to do with how I build the enclosure, but it does me no good if I don't have a sub that compliments my architecture. The box is basic.. the cone of the sub would be fully enclosed cuz of course less air means tighter bass and the front would be enclosed as well but I'll cut an opening over the top to let air pressure in and out... now I just need the sub..


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

are the boxes sealed or ported an if there sealed are they slanted if they are slanted just reverse slants and it should give you 2-3 incehs to work with 
but where is your amp


----------



## sinners_dream (Feb 7, 2007)

its a ported box. its kinda made a little strange though. If you remove the back seat and look at it the ports come out towards the back seat. The amp i am just going to mount either on the back seat if there is enough room or just run wires from were the jack goes in the right side. My friend drew up a nice encloser the other day and i'm thinking that will be easier and will look a little better. Now i just need to learnhow to do fiberglass modeling.


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

fiberglassing is pretty easy if you take your time 
and i mean really take your time 
plus they got manuals on the internet thats how i did mine an it turned out pretty good


----------

